# Styles of Aikido?



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 14, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been hashed out before.  Post a link to the thread if it's out there.

I hear this talk of various different styles of certain martial arts and aikido is no exeption.  Is it feasible, or even possible, to list out or define the various "styles" of aikido?  Are these traced back through lineage (i.e. who is teaching you, who taught them, etc.)?  Or are they mostly regional differences in interperetation and practice?

I have a feeling the answer to this string of questions will be "yes.":uhyeah:

Thanks to all.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2006)

It's actually on the first page of posts in this forum (look down):
*Branches of Aikido*

See also:
*Different types of Aikido?*


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a feeling you would be the first to expose to me how limited my seraching was...

Thanks for the links.


----------



## lalom (Mar 14, 2006)

Just thought I'd mention another art that was recently created.  Jizaikan Aiki Ninjutsu.  Their website is here.  What do you all think?  Seems to be a hybrid of Aikido and Budo Taijutsu.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 15, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Forgive me if this has been hashed out before. Post a link to the thread if it's out there.
> 
> I hear this talk of various different styles of certain martial arts and aikido is no exeption. Is it feasible, or even possible, to list out or define the various "styles" of aikido? Are these traced back through lineage (i.e. who is teaching you, who taught them, etc.)? Or are they mostly regional differences in interperetation and practice?
> 
> ...


 
aikido has been broken into various factions since the 1940s

the biggest groups are:

Aikikai = run by uyeshiba sensei's grandson

yoshinkan = run by descendants of shioda gozo, a senior student of Uyeshiba sensei.

shodokan = created by Tomiki Kenji, now is known as Japan Aikido Association (others call them Tomiki-ryu). Tomiki was a senior student of both Uyeshiba and Prof. Kano founder of Judo.

yoseikan = run by Mochizuki sensei as a mix-martial art group which also teach jujutsu, karate and weapons

Shinshin Toitsu Aikido = created by Tohei sensei who was Uyeshiba's right hand man for years

Iwama-ryu = created by Saito Morihiro sensei to preserve Uyeshiba's prewar teachings

Nihon Goshin Aikido = independent aikido group which doesn't even have a lineage to Uyeshiba sensei, it traces its lineage to Uyeshiba's teacher.

There are other Aikido groups like Korindo, Taido and many more that I dont have info about.


----------

